# Aggiornamento kde 4.4 [risolto]

## mrl4n

Mi trovo in una situazione che non ho mai affrontato e dalla quale non so come uscirne senza una dritta.

Il sistema mi propone un'aggiornamento di tutto kde, passando da 4.3.5 a 4.4.4 ma il blocco da parte dei pacchetti presenti mi impedisce di poterlo eseguire

```
Total: 244 packages (13 upgrades, 18 new, 213 in new slots, 220 uninstalls), Size of downloads: 565,917 kB

Conflict: 436 blocks (4 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-4.3.5', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    kde-base/kdelibs:4.3 required by @world

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    kde-base/libknotificationitem required by @world

    >=kde-base/libknotificationitem-4.3.5[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kpilot-4.3.5', 'nomerge')

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kpilot-4.3.5', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    kde-base/kpilot required by @world

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.4', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.4[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/klipper-4.4.4', 'merge')

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.4[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kstartupconfig-4.4.4', 'merge')

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.4[semantic-desktop,-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/nepomuk-4.4.4', 'merge')

    (and 224 more)

```

Ora l'istinto mi dice che posso non procedere (scelta stupida) oppure suicidarmi, rimuovendo manualmente ciascuno dei 228 pacchetti presenti che impediscono l'installazione dei nuovi.

C'è per forza un sistema più semplice...  :Rolling Eyes: Last edited by mrl4n on Tue Jun 29, 2010 4:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Onip

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
>     kde-base/kdelibs:4.3 required by @world
> 
>     kde-base/libknotificationitem required by @world
> ...

 

Non credo proprio che delle librerie debbano stare nel world.

Io proverei con un

```
# emerge --deselect kde-base/kdelibs kde-base/libknotificationitem
```

e poi vedi se emerge se la sbriga da solo

EDIT:

Inoltre controlla che tutto quanto di kde è "upgradabile" o installato sia 4.4.quellocheè. Se per caso qualche pacchetto del 4.4.x non è stato mascherato potresti avere problemi del genere

Ri-EDIT:

guardando meglio su packages.gentoo.org kpilot-4.4.4 non esite proprio in portage, potrebbe essere la causa del problema

----------

## mrl4n

La versione installata è 4.3.5.

Ho seguito il tuo consiglio e la situazione è cambiata leggermente ma no so se in meglio...

Ora tentando l'aggiornamento vedo 

```
[blocks B     ] kde-base/kpilot:4.3[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/kpilot:4.3[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.4)

[blocks B     ] kde-base/libknotificationitem:4.3[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/libknotificationitem:4.3[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.4)

Total: 244 packages (13 upgrades, 18 new, 213 in new slots, 221 uninstalls), Size of downloads: 565,917 kB

Conflict: 436 blocks (2 unsatisfied)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('installed', '/', 'kde-base/kpilot-4.3.5', 'nomerge') pulled in by

    kde-base/kpilot required by @world

  ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.4', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.4[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/klipper-4.4.4', 'merge')

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.4[-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/kstartupconfig-4.4.4', 'merge')

    >=kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.4[semantic-desktop,-kdeprefix,-aqua] required by ('ebuild', '/', 'kde-base/nepomuk-4.4.4', 'merge')

    (and 223 more)

```

----------

## k01

è sempre lo stesso discorso, per quando riguarda kde in world dovresti avere soltanto kde-base/kde-meta. il file world lo trovi in /var/lib/portage/world, fai prima a controllarlo e modificarlo a mano se necessario

----------

## Onip

 *mrl4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [blocks B     ] kde-base/kpilot:4.3[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/kpilot:4.3[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.4)
> 
> [blocks B     ] kde-base/libknotificationitem:4.3[-kdeprefix] ("kde-base/libknotificationitem:4.3[-kdeprefix]" is blocking kde-base/kdelibs-4.4.4)
> ...

 

Io sarò anche antipatico, ma tu prova un po' a metterci del tuo diamine.

Entrambi quei pacchetti non hanno una versione 4.4.4 in portage (non so il perchè, sto con gnome io), ma per come è strutturato kde bisogna avere tutto della stessa versione, altrimenti ciccia. O non fai l'upgrade o ti sbarazzi di ciò che rimane indietro.

----------

## mrl4n

 *The Extremer wrote:*   

> è sempre lo stesso discorso, per quando riguarda kde in world dovresti avere soltanto kde-base/kde-meta. il file world lo trovi in /var/lib/portage/world, fai prima a controllarlo e modificarlo a mano se necessario

 

...ne farò tesoro...ora sta aggiornando.

Grazie.

----------

